#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for vkscool: Copyrighted Stuff Not Allowed

## FaaDoO-Engineer

User: vkscool
Infraction: Copyrighted Stuff Not Allowed
Points: 2

Administrative Note:


> Please do not share copyrighted stuff



Message to User:


> Sharing of COPYRIGHTED EBOOKS is not allowed on this website. Please take care in future.
> 
> Thanks.








  Similar Threads: Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Copyrighted Material Infraction for RITURAJ174: Copyrighted Ebook Infraction for anurag gupta: Adding Copyrighted Ebooks Infraction for Manoj: Copyright Ebooks not allowed Infraction for Manoj: Adding Copyrighted Ebooks

----------


## vkscool

OK i got it. I will never post such things again

----------

